# looking for a new dash panel, where can i find one?



## crxnug (Aug 15, 2013)

Im restoring a 1966 GTO and need a new dash panel as the one i have is rusted out, does anyone know where i can find one or if someone have one , any help would be much appreciated


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Try Frank's Pontiac. He has many parts. He has dash parts, so he may be able to help with the panel as I am sure that is not something that is normally that rotted out. I would contact/email him. GTO, LeMans & Tempest


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

Where are you located? Are you sure it can't be fixed?


----------



## crxnug (Aug 15, 2013)

i can be fixed but at alot more cost in time then finding a nice one from a parts car


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have removed the dash close out panels (down into the cowl) out of 4door parts cars quite a few times, then built a mini crate and shipped them out. Even in VERY ARID environments, I'd expect the near 50 year old metal to have some rust pinholes in the corners, if not worse. The water thin laquer paint didnt provide much corossion prevention In his rust pronearea, condensation will get to it. Early this morning moved a complete dash cutout from a '72, I cut it out nearly 20 years ago. Been indoors, hanging off the red iron, will still take a good 3-4 hours worth of work breaking it down and metal finishing just to get to the donor metal relacement state, and that's with a good spread of spot weld bits, air tools, and the MIG.


----------

